# Cheapest way to turbo a 1.8 8v (CIS)



## 8ValveWesty (Nov 14, 2010)

Im just curious as to how hard this would be to do. Not looking for a huge turbo, but just something to make my rabbit nice and punchy.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

8ValveWesty said:


> Im just curious as to how hard this would be to do. Not looking for a huge turbo, but just something to make my rabbit nice and punchy.


my old setup was faily cheap audi k24 turbo off audi 5000 all the other stuff oilfeed drain exhaust intercooler pipes etc total around 500-600$ also check out john milner build thread and he used t3 turbo at first.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4518476-K-Jet-turbo-setup


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

VW TD manifold and turbo T3 bolt on


----------

